# Probleme bei Java-Installation



## Chris336 (9. Sep 2010)

hi ich habe ein kleines problem mit java denn ich kann java nicht deinsterlieren und auch nich neu drauf ziehn weil angeblich sohne DLL datei fehlen soll 

währe echt schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet



Danke im vorraus


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

mit welchen Betriebssystem arbeites Du?
Wie heiß die Installationsdatei?


----------



## M4D-M4X (9. Sep 2010)

Was ich immer mache wenn eine DLL fehlt ->

Google -> DLLname.dll download

DLL downloaden und anschließend ins Programmverzeichnis legen.

In den meisten fällen funktioniert es.


edit: 

Wie heißt denn DLL ?


----------



## Chris336 (9. Sep 2010)

Ich Abeite mit windows 7 



Und das is ja das problem da steht nich wie die DLL heist sondern nur das ein fehlt


----------



## M4D-M4X (9. Sep 2010)

Geh mal auf  start -> ausführen -> cmd

gib dann anschließend javac -version ein und schau mal was da drin steht


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (9. Sep 2010)

hast Du schon mal versucht Java in ein neues Verzeichnis
zu installieren?


----------



## Chris336 (9. Sep 2010)

ja hab ich und da kommt immer der text


``ES liegt ein dieses Windows Installer-paket betreffendes´´
   Problem vor. Eine für denn Abschluss der Installation
   erforderliche DLL konnte nicht ausgeführt werden.
   Wenden Sie sich an das Supportpersoaloder den
   Hersteller des Pakets.


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (9. Sep 2010)

ich habe noch ein wenig gegoggelt und das hier gefunden:

Kann Java nicht installieren - Windows 7 Software

auf der 2. Seite findest Du wahrscheinlich die Lösung


----------



## Leo (16. Okt 2010)

Fehlermeldung beim Java Update: ... eine für die Installation erforderliche DLL konnte nicht ausgeführt werden ...

Lösung:
- windows installer cleanup tool runterladen (z.B. von majorgeeks) und installieren 
(wird nicht mehr offiziell von microsoft untersützt)
- installer cleanup ausführen
- Eintrag für Java löschen
- java offline installer runterladen und ausführen --> läuft wieder


----------

